# 
1   -,    ,      .   1   .   -   .

----------


## sema

.         31.1

----------


## 73

, ?

----------


## mizeri

> 1   -,    ,      .   1   .   -   .


 -    ? 
 .doc
         - .

----------

.  " " .

----------


## 73

> .  " " .


 , .... .

----------


## -

,          .

----------


## dibars

3000.       :Wink: 
 :Wink:

----------


## Svetlov

7.   

  "    "  . III.1 "   ",     . 31.1.
             .          ,          ,     ,   ,        .
                  ,     ,  , ,       ,           ,     ,   ,      ,        .
                ,     ,           .                     .     ,       ,           ,     , ,       ,         ,     .
    ,  ,     ,          .
       ,     , ,       ,              ,       .
                ,       ,                       .
            .      N 312-,      ,            .    ,             .         ,   ,         ,      ,     ,   ,     1  2009 . ,           (,      )       .
 31.1   "    "      .    ,       ,      ,          .
    ,   ,      ,     ,               .
        ,  ,    ,        .         - ,    :
-           (  );
-           ;
-          ;
-              ()    ().
        "  "          (.    2  1997 . N 27).
      ,     ,         .
    :
-   ;
-       ,   ;
-       ,   ;
-     ;
-            .
      :
-        ;
-    ,       ;
-  ,    ,    ,       ;
-   ,   .
           -  :
-  ;
-  ;
-   ,      -  ;
-        -  ;
-  ,  ;
-   () ;
-  , ;
-  , , ,       -  ;
-   ,    -  .
        ,  ,    . ,     ,    , .
1.   ,     :
)   :
- , , ;
- ;
- , , ,     ,  ,    ,  ;
-    ;
-   ();
-     ( );
-     -  ;
)   :
-        ;
-      ,  ,  ;
-  ;
-  ;
-  ,  ( );
-   ( );
-      ,             ;
)   :
-  (   );
-    ( );
-      (,  , ,   ).
          ,          . ,    ( ,     )          .
 ,                  ,  ,  ,       .
 ,   ,    ,      ,   ,  ,     ,   .
       :
- , ,  (  ),   (  );
- , , ,     ,  ,    ,   (  );  ,  ,     (  ).
 ,       ,          :
- , ,  (  ),   (  );
- , , ,     ,  ,    ,   (  );  ,  ,     (  ).
           ,  ,     .     ( )            ,    .
     ( )   ,  ,     ,         ,     .
              .        :
-     -  ,  ,  ,      ,    ;
-     ;
- , ,    -  ;
- ,            ;
-      ,  .
,  ,       ,     .
   ,        ,           ,    (   ), ,   ,   ,      .
       :
-   ;
-   ;
-  ;
-    ,    ;
-   ,  ,  :
   -  ,  ,    ,  ,  ,   ;
   ( ) - , , , ,   ;
            ;
    ;
, ,    ,       .
           ..

    ,

----------


## Svetlov

,        ,

----------

?

----------


## -7

> 1   .   -   .


   ,   ?        .

----------


## dr_oplet

--  ,    ?

----------


## -7

> --  ,    ?


 .      ,   ,     .

----------


## dr_oplet

--         --   )))     )))))

----------


## svsan

> --         --   )))     )))))


  ,      , +        "", ..

----------


## dr_oplet



----------


## svsan

- ,      ?

----------


## dr_oplet

.      )))

----------


## Nadezda:

-    -  :
1.       ?   ?
2.    -         ,  ?
3.    ?
4.              ?

----------

1.     
2.    
3.     01.07.2009.
4.      .

----------

" "    ,      .    !!!  .




> -    ? 
> 
>  .doc
>          - .

----------

